
Collecting and copying the ID in Singapore will be illegal from Sept 1, 2019 - sohkamyung
https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/collecting-nric-numbers-and-making-copies-of-the-identity-card-will-be-illegal-from-sept-1
======
sohkamyung
Updated guidelines are at the Singapore Personal Data Protection Commission
website [1]

[1] [https://www.pdpc.gov.sg/pdpc/news/latest-
updates/2018/08/upd...](https://www.pdpc.gov.sg/pdpc/news/latest-
updates/2018/08/updated-nric-advisory-guidelines-now-available)

